# New Collector



## heather081

Hello everyone,my name is Heather.I just recently started collecting Poison Bottles.and I have become obsessed quickly.I live in Louisiana so it is hard to find anything good here (thats not ridiculously over priced) and ebay is just our of my price range.So my question is does anyone have duplicates that they would want to get rid of for a reasonable price or even a trade maybe? Thank for your time and i hope we can all be great friends.(and i have crept around the message board and it seems like yalls collections are immaculate.I hope i have collections like that one day! thanks again for your time and blessed be -Heather


----------



## andy volkerts

Hello Heather, Welcome to the forums. You can sometimes find a deal on flea-bay, you just have to search it every day or so, so as not to miss something. There is an Antique poison bottle collectors association APBCA that has a website online just google APBCA and it will come up.........Good luck with your collecting, it is a fascinating hobby.......Andy


----------



## heather081

thank you andy "flea-bay" haha to funny!and i have tried to contact the APBCA but cant get a reply. and another question if you dont mind,would you or anyone you know,know how to get the Rudy Kuhn workbooks?thanks


----------



## Bass Assassin

Hey Heather, I'm in Louisiana as well. What city are you from? I don't own any poisons but I am a digger and I may run across some in the future. Thanks for stopping by and welcome to this site.


----------



## Robby Raccoon

Welcome.


----------



## andy volkerts

I know you wont like this, but again Flea-bay, there was a set on just this last week, they are out of print and can be expensive, maybe someone here will help with locating a set. We have several members who are with the APBCA on the forums.


----------



## heather081

i live in bossier,and where do you live?


----------



## Bass Assassin

West Monroe. I moved to B.C. In 2004 and moved back here in 2007


----------



## heather081

very small world.me and my bf are looking to go antiquing and flea marketing.any good ones your way?


----------



## Bass Assassin

Yes, matter of fact there is. Antique Alley in West Monroe. Store after store after store. Park in one place and everything is within 1 block of Trenton St.


----------



## heather081

thanks so much!


----------



## bottlediggingcop

I also dig in New Orleans and live just 70 miles from the French Quarter, on the beach in Mississippi.  If I find any more poisons, I will contact you.


----------



## Poison_Us

Heather, welcome to the forum.  You can get to the APBCA by clicking on the link:  http://www.poisonbottleclub.org/
Got lots of info there and who to contact.  Also, we have a quarterly newsletter that sometimes has a for sale page from other members.  So there would be a great place to find what your looking for.

Good luck and happy collecting!


----------

